# car seat cooler?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you think of these in the hot summer days? DD doesnt like heat, let along a hot car seat (who does??)

Things like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Seat-Freezable-Seat-Cover-Flowers/dp/B0023UUPVO/ref=pd_sbs_ba_3

or this:

http://www.amazon.com/BabyBeeCool-Car-Seat-Cooler-Pad/dp/B0017ZCVK4

Do they ruin the integrity of the car seat any? Can anyone recommend anything additionally to these products that can actually help keep the seat cool on a hot day?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

As long as you take them off of the cooled car seat before you put your child in they are fine.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was just about to update my post and mention that the cooler comes off before DD gets in


----------



## butterflylover (Jun 3, 2011)

I never even knew such a thing existed. Thanks for posting this. We live in Florida and my daughter hates how hot her car seat gets. I'm buying one of these now!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I use a cheap ice blanket, wrapped in a flour sack towel/flat diaper. It looks like an uncut sheet of ravioli. I take it out of the freezer on really hot days and we use it during our stops. It was more useful when DS was RF, of course, since the sun would pound in the rear window of our sedan. While DS was in the seat, I stowed the ice blanket in a small cooler bag. I'd put the ice thingy over the buckles to keep them cool, then drape a blanket/sheet over his seat.

Now we just pull a blanket over.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried this sun shade? We just moved to a hot climate and it's inexpensive enough I thought to try it

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00125NZSQ


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

We had one when DS was in his bucket seat and it did work well. I don't remember the company though, it was like those solar reflective things you can put on the dash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonalee*
> 
> Has anyone tried this sun shade? We just moved to a hot climate and it's inexpensive enough I thought to try it
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00125NZSQ


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We have it and I haven't really tried to fully pull it over-- but it seems like it takes two hands. Pita while hopping out with the baby and dd. But I toss it over the buckles. A towel or blanket would be easier bc this bunches up. But like I said I haven't tried to properly use it yet


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyndale*
> 
> I use a cheap ice blanket, wrapped in a flour sack towel/flat diaper. It looks like an uncut sheet of ravioli. I take it out of the freezer on really hot days and we use it during our stops. It was more useful when DS was RF, of course, since the sun would pound in the rear window of our sedan. While DS was in the seat, I stowed the ice blanket in a small cooler bag. I'd put the ice thingy over the buckles to keep them cool, then drape a blanket/sheet over his seat.
> 
> Now we just pull a blanket over.


YES!! i wish i read this post before making myself a decrepit car seat cooler (didnt have a sewing machine, so used a glue gun!)... cant seem to find the link, but i bought 3 of these ice sheets on amazon and 1 and a half of them work GREAT with a thin blanket wrapped around it! and so cheap! the ice packs were $15... if anyone wants the link let me know and i'll find it =)


----------



## AZSAHMommy (Jul 28, 2011)

I live in Arizona and my car seat cooler has been a life saver. I found mine on Etsy. Here is the link: www.etsy.com/shop/EskimoPillows Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## missbaby (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't know that there was such a product that you could buy! I live in the south and I just use one of the big blue freezable gel packs covered in a slipcover I made out of a terrycloth bath towel. I freeze a couple and keep them in the cooler that stays in the car all the time and pop one in the girls' seats covered with a reflective blanket! My version is probably not as fitted as a commercial item, but it works for us.


----------

